# Long socks.... in or out??



## peewit (11 January 2011)

When you're wearing long socks do you wear them over or under your breeches?? 
I tend to wear them underneath as otherwise the velcro on my breeches itches but I notice most showjumpers wear them over?


----------



## MrsMozart (11 January 2011)

Wherever they are most comfortable 

Over means the breeches slide into the boot nicely, and you get to see the silly pictures (or that might just be us ).

Under stops the velcro/edges digging in or itching


----------



## WellyBaggins (11 January 2011)

I wear a short (normal) pair under the breeches then the long ones on top, over the breeches


----------



## Nic (11 January 2011)

emmyc said:



			I wear a short (normal) pair under the breeches then the long ones on top, over the breeches 

Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Noodlejaffa (11 January 2011)

Definitely over! I have no shame in wandering about with knee-high lurid striped socks on!


----------



## martlin (11 January 2011)

Definitely over, one has to maintain ones image after all


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (11 January 2011)

Noodlejaffa said:



			Definitely over! I have no shame in wandering about with knee-high lurid striped socks on!
		
Click to expand...

This! Or ridiculously childish (Eeyore, carrot-eating ponies etc  )


----------



## Tempi (11 January 2011)

FB - Did i read that right? That you have long socks with Eeyore on? If so i am VERY jealous!!   

I wear my long socks under my breaches as the velcro tabs rub my legs otherwise   However if im wearing leggings down the yard i wear my socks over the top.


----------



## AandK (11 January 2011)

Noodlejaffa said:



			Definitely over! I have no shame in wandering about with knee-high lurid striped socks on!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!

I also wear a pair of shorter, thin socks under my breeches to eliminate the itchy/scratchy sensation from the velcro


----------



## jess_asterix (11 January 2011)

Short pair under breeches and long pair on top


----------



## stacey_lou (11 January 2011)

Noodlejaffa said:



			Definitely over! I have no shame in wandering about with knee-high lurid striped socks on!
		
Click to expand...

So true but even better when you can mix and match them so one spotty sock with one strippy sock, I went into town the other day from the yard with my breechers, socks over top and muckers on and the looks I got lol anyone would have thought I was dressed like a clown lol


----------



## WellyBaggins (11 January 2011)

Now you know the secret, you too can get the look  the more garish (sp) the better


----------



## TallyHo123 (11 January 2011)

Over


----------



## MagicMelon (11 January 2011)

Same as you OP.  I tend to wear them underneath but with some jods I've got that aren't velcro-itchy I wear them over. The only reason I sometimes put them over is purely because its so much easier to zip up my boots over them!


----------



## peewit (11 January 2011)

...so that's the secret of not losing your leg skin then!!!!!


----------



## WellyBaggins (11 January 2011)

Yep


----------



## Sol (11 January 2011)

Short socks, then breeches, then long socks, then long boots!!


----------



## vam (11 January 2011)

Noodlejaffa said:



			Definitely over! I have no shame in wandering about with knee-high lurid striped socks on!
		
Click to expand...

This! I have a strange need to buy funky socks to wear with my breeches, at home or shows. I do love my Toggi ones and i have a few from off the market stall in rather bright clours  , im not fussy although i do draw the line at pink


----------



## woodlandswow (11 January 2011)

emmyc said:



			Now you know the secret, you too can get the look  the more garish (sp) the better 

Click to expand...

definatly, with a tiny bit poking over the top for everyone to see!!
my mum gets really annoyed.. doesnt seem to get it!!


----------



## Halfstep (11 January 2011)

always on top, I have a funky long sock collection and like to show them off LOL!


----------



## FigJam (11 January 2011)

Under... although I tend to wear short socks (which absolutely MUST be patterned of some description!  ) rather than long. (just because that's what I have for wearing day-to-day.  Although I have one fab pair that Olivio got me which are padded in the foot part but thin up the leg AND stripy/coloured!  )

I have a 2nd pair of socks that I wear over (short length again) as I need them for a better fit in my jod boots, but don't want the bulk up my leg as gaiters are close enough fit as they are thank you very much!


----------



## Puffin (11 January 2011)

Over.
But then I wear johds not breeches, even for competitions. I can just get into the big childs ones so they are short enough in the leg that they don't need turning over and are nice and smooth under boots (they are about the same length as adult breeches on me). 

That way they are cheaper too (no VAT) and you have more to spend on garish/lurid socks


----------



## Faro (11 January 2011)

Under, again because of itching velcro.

Never even occurred to me to wear long socks OVER breeches.  I always thought that was just something they did in the Mountain Horse catalogue to show off the socks and make the models look silly at the same time!


----------



## jessamess (11 January 2011)

OVER without a doubt!!! Although I occasionally do the under, jods plus another pair over haha 

But I have a VERY wide collection of bright socks, my nan owns a store which sells a MASSIVE range of bright coloured long socks in every colour and pattern under the sun  hahaha 

In most of my show pictures you can see a pair of brightly coloured long socks poking out the tops of my boot   hahah


----------



## millitiger (11 January 2011)

Over!

my current lot are very Christmassy, bright red ones with santas and reindeers.

I love my funky socks


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (11 January 2011)

i always have mine over but i dont wear chaps and i have an extensive collection of pretty long socks lol


----------



## Katie (11 January 2011)

over, cos i wear jods i don't need to worry about velcro on breeches so i just wear them cos i like them! i have a red and black striped, and orange and black striped over the knee and 2 pairs of various neon striped ones knee ones!


----------



## posie_honey (11 January 2011)

over - i find breeches velcro generally too tight to do up round my fat calves anyway  so i fold the scratchy bit over


----------



## Bojangles (11 January 2011)

jessamess said:



			OVER without a doubt!!! Although I occasionally do the under, jods plus another pair over haha 

But I have a VERY wide collection of bright socks, my nan owns a store which sells a MASSIVE range of bright coloured long socks in every colour and pattern under the sun  hahaha 

In most of my show pictures you can see a pair of brightly coloured long socks poking out the tops of my boot   hahah
		
Click to expand...

If only your nan's shop was closer she would a customer for life...Me!!!! I love long socks!!! The brighter the better!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (11 January 2011)

it just depends on which breeches i wear!


----------



## JustMe22 (11 January 2011)

Hmmm mine go under..but I have jods. If they go over, the bottom bunches up all weird and drives me crazy!


----------



## only_me (11 January 2011)

Defo socks over the breeches!

I have lots and lots of them - love them  
Hockey and ski socks are the best imo, cheaper than riding ones and come in better colours!


----------



## CrazyMare (11 January 2011)

I have to domine very carefully - stupid spindly ankles.

I have normal socks (patterned) which just meet my breeches when pulled up, then long socks over breeches, THEN a normal pair over that.

Then my spindly boney ankles don't get rubbed - more so if I am wearing spurs than when I am not.


----------



## WellyBaggins (11 January 2011)

woodlandswow said:



			definatly, with a tiny bit poking over the top for everyone to see!!
my mum gets really annoyed.. doesnt seem to get it!!
		
Click to expand...

This is by far the best way to wear them  I have some bright pink ones that subtly peep over the top of my long boots


----------



## LEC (11 January 2011)

Over! I love my long socks in cheerful patterns. I always buy mens socks as they tend to be longer so they are better for the summer.


----------



## littleme (11 January 2011)

Always over! Always wear long thinish socks over breeches,with ariats (and gaiters to ride) but always pop on a pair of fluffy socks on top if wearing wellies!


----------



## Wolfie (11 January 2011)

Over, like all the cool kids!


----------



## Sanolly (11 January 2011)

Over! I am the same as Puffin and get into kids jods so I dont have ot worry about itchy velcro, plus I am naughty and ride in trainers a lot so the sock is like a little extra padding!


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 January 2011)

Over


----------



## kirstyhen (11 January 2011)

Over, the velcro never bothers me. I have lanky long lower legs though, so unless the socks are supposed to be thigh length, I never get the pokey out bit at the top!


----------



## Hemirjtm (11 January 2011)

Over with another pair of normal socks over that! Mine aren't that bright and are normally matchy matchy with my breeches and what saddle cloth and boots/bandages I am putting on my horse !!!!


----------



## BBs (11 January 2011)

Socks up to my knees, in usually multi colours and happy to walk around town in them too


----------



## OldGit (11 January 2011)

Had discussion with MG (OH not horse) I went for over, have velcro scars on right leg to prove it!!!!


----------



## teapot (11 January 2011)

Thin pair of ankle socks and thick mid length socks over those (to make my boots fit) under breeches and then a long thin pair over breeches/under gaitors.


----------



## pinktiger (11 January 2011)

Noodlejaffa said:



			Definitely over! I have no shame in wandering about with knee-high lurid striped socks on!
		
Click to expand...

ditto this and add, even better when worn with ugg boots when not wearing comp boots!!!! looks fab!!!! just dont tell the fashion police!!!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (11 January 2011)

Hemirjtm said:



			Over with another pair of normal socks over that! Mine aren't that bright and are normally matchy matchy with my breeches and what saddle cloth and boots/bandages I am putting on my horse !!!!   

Click to expand...


Bows down to Queen of Matchynesssss


----------



## jumptoit (11 January 2011)

Over but i have the sort of mid length Toggi socks in an attempt to keep my feet warm .


----------



## spookypony (11 January 2011)

See, I don't have any really long socks, and suddenly, I want some!


----------



## BronsonNutter (12 January 2011)

Over  I am building my collection of cool long socks, even got some spotty ones with pink bows on the back now  

I don't have any gaiters at the moment (zip fell off) and my scabby half chaps firstly, look scabby, and secondly, slide down  So I have an excuse to show off my sock collection


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (12 January 2011)

You can tell you are a cold climate breed!
The thought of putting 2 pairs of socks on makes my poor feet break into a sweat!

One pair and over. Plain black when at home as the double as my chaps and beau refuses to be seen in public otherwise. 
The bighter the better when at comps - got to liven up the black and white some how!
My 'lucky' socks are neon rainbow stripped!


----------



## Weezy (12 January 2011)

Always over.  If the velcro doesn't close properly then I fold it over.  Putting socks over breeches anchors them - I had one very uncomfortable ride when I wore short socks and my breeches worked up and wrinkled around my knees...nasty!

And I have various mad socks, you can never have enough socks, sadly I go through them far too quickly tho


----------



## soulfull (12 January 2011)

JustMe22 said:



			Hmmm mine go under..but I have jods. If they go over, the bottom bunches up all weird and drives me crazy!
		
Click to expand...

I cut the bottom of jods to eliminate this as I hate them!!



spookypony said:



			See, I don't have any really long socks, and suddenly, I want some! 

Click to expand...

oh you so have to get some

I too mostly wear short socks underneath and long ones over
Not being one of the younger members I wear them like this for comfort and ease.

If its hot and I only wear one short pair they still go over to stop socks falling down with the movement of boots.


----------



## Tinks81 (12 January 2011)

Definitely over - i have some very brightly coloured ones that actually come over my knees ...... yes in the winter when it is very cold i actually wear them like this so they dont just poke out the top you can clearly see them and keeps my knees warm !


----------



## hellspells (12 January 2011)

Over - there is no other way!  I don't get the itchy velcro things.

I have a huge collection of long socks - currently sat at work in a particulary fetching neon blue and green Puffa pair


----------



## ecrozier (12 January 2011)

Always over! I have 'chunkier' thighs than I would like and I think socks over the breeches draws the eye away! That's my excuse anyway. And also I HATE the feeling if socks slip down under breeches/boots and I can't get to them to pull them up. However Velcro on breeches never bothers me. I must be weird!


----------



## peewit (19 January 2011)

....having bowed down to all your wisdoms now.... I tried the whole short socks under, long socks over the other day (when the git had a shoe on) and it works.....
My OH is confused over the whole two socks thing but your pearls of wisdom were truly correct and welcome
Thank you!


----------



## WellyBaggins (19 January 2011)

Yey, you are now in "the" club


----------



## kerilli (19 January 2011)

over, definitely. ideally stripey socks, this really helps make the thighs look marginally skinnier. long socks + breeches definitely rocks the whole 'American Baseball player' look.  
i'm in the 'one pair of socks only' brigade, as most of my breeches have the velcro the right way round (hook part facing away from leg) but 1 pair of comp breeches has them the other way and i've been rubbed raw by those, argh. wish breech manufacturers could get it right, no excuse Pikeur and Cavallo at £140+ a pair!


----------



## MissMistletoe (19 January 2011)

Definately long socks over and short cotton socks under! and the brightest and stripiest the better!!

I brought a pair of Dennis The Menace style black and red knee high socks at Your Horse live and love them! but my OH grimmaces at them when I wear them, yet he wouldnt have bothered if i wore them during my punk days lol!!

I have about 12 pairs of colourful long socks in my drawer, reserved for riding only, all lined up in order so that I get round to wearing each pair at some point!!


----------



## now_loves_mares (19 January 2011)

See I'm confused about the itchy Velcro as I don't get that? Is it cos I have mega skinny legs so my breeches wrap up tightly around them? I tend to wear  short or calf length socks as both my gaiters and comp boots are slim fit so long socks gives too much bulk. However if I'm riding in my musto long chaps, then definitely over! In any Case if it's cold enough for long socks I'm wearing thermals under my breeches too!


----------



## kerilli (19 January 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			See I'm confused about the itchy Velcro as I don't get that? Is it cos I have mega skinny legs so my breeches wrap up tightly around them? I tend to wear  short or calf length socks as both my gaiters and comp boots are slim fit so long socks gives too much bulk. However if I'm riding in my musto long chaps, then definitely over! In any Case if it's cold enough for long socks I'm wearing thermals under my breeches too!
		
Click to expand...

velcro rubbing isn't itchy, it's agonising. like being rubbed by a very small cheesegrater. draws blood eventually...  
as well as whether the hooky side of the velcro is facing down or up, the length of the breeches makes a difference, if i can get Long ones, the velcro's far enough down towards my ankles to overlap enough and not rub.


----------



## kirstyhen (19 January 2011)

kerilli said:



			velcro rubbing isn't itchy, it's agonising. like being rubbed by a very small cheesegrater. draws blood eventually...  
as well as whether the hooky side of the velcro is facing down or up, the length of the breeches makes a difference, if i can get Long ones, the velcro's far enough down towards my ankles to overlap enough and not rub.
		
Click to expand...

I have yet to find breeches that long! Mine fasten around the thickest part of my calf, but lucky it's the soft 'loop' part that lies against my leg.


----------



## now_loves_mares (19 January 2011)

kerilli said:



			velcro rubbing isn't itchy, it's agonising. like being rubbed by a very small cheesegrater. draws blood eventually...  
as well as whether the hooky side of the velcro is facing down or up, the length of the breeches makes a difference, if i can get Long ones, the velcro's far enough down towards my ankles to overlap enough and not rub.
		
Click to expand...



Ah ok, sounds like I'm lucky enough to find breeches that fit then


----------

